# Two V Household



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

Now that my boy Roka is getting more mature and well-trained I have been thinking about adding a second V to my life, and I have a question for those of you with multiple V homes: How much extra "craziness" does having a second add around the house? Roka gets ~1.5 hours of hard exercise (running, biking, swimming, off leash hikes) every day, and other than that he is pretty content to calmly follow me around or lounge on the couch with a bully stick. 

Obviously another puppy will make things pretty nuts for the first year. But can I expect two to settle together well in the long run - or should I expect to have a two-vizsla-tornado tearing around my apartment? :


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I love having two. We introduced a second pup when Boris was nearly 3 and they get on great. Boris is very calm, and the pup (Flynn) never stops so it has been useful having the older dog to entertain him. Flynn has also learnt a lot from the older dog - recall and stop whistle, he learnt very quickly without me having to do any one to one training. For me it was difficult when the pup didn't like being left on his own while I took Boris out for exercise. Now it is great to see them playing together. They are such good buddies.


Go for it.


----------



## Kathcg (Feb 24, 2015)

I keep hearing that two Vs are great together! We have raised two pups together before, they were only six months apart...A border collie and an a V. Does anyone have recent experiences of raising two Vs together who are only six months apart in age?


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

I'm hoping that 2 Vs are good together. We are a five weeks away from getting our new addition!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Pippylongstocking said:


> I'm hoping that 2 Vs are good together. We are a five weeks away from getting our new addition!


Another smooth, or have you taken the wirehair plunge?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ms - have had 2 V's 2 times in my life = 24yrs - no big deal !!!!!!!!!! - 1/1 is what counts !!! best friends - they work it OUT !!!! R U the alpha pup ? your lap looks the same 2 both PUP's - THIS DID NOT WORK ! YES IT DID !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

love having 2, I was a bit apprehensive at first, wondering if Ruby would take to him. She's been great with Elvis and I can't ever see me having less than 2 again


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

It's definitely worth it! We are still in the throws of puppyhood (my older one is 18 months and the puppy is 8 months); however, things are finally settling down. The biggest issue is when they "scrap" in the house (wrestling). The puppy is a big boy and is already bigger than my older one, so they can move furniture by knocking into it when they scrap. So we have to set rules: no couch scrapping, no kitchen scrapping, no scrapping on my lap! However, they play with each other all the time and I don't have to wrestle with either one. We never experienced the shark attacks from the puppy either, my poor older one got the brunt of that! We're just now working on walking both together, but the older one teaches the younger one I've noticed. 

Just be prepared for the playing chaos is all. The puppy never lets the older one out of his sight, so if the older one is calm/with you, the puppy will probably most likely be with you as well and you can watch over him/her more. 

It's double the fun, love, trouble!!! Go for it!!!!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We've had 2 V's for almost 3 years now. Love it! Best thing we ever did. Just make sure you have ground rules about playing in the house from the start. 

We have one area designated that they can play/wrestle on - a big open rug in the family room. They only use it on rainy days when they can't play outside enough.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

toadnmeme said:


> It's definitely worth it! We are still in the throws of puppyhood (my older one is 18 months and the puppy is 8 months); however, things are finally settling down. The biggest issue is when they "scrap" in the house (wrestling). The puppy is a big boy and is already bigger than my older one, so they can move furniture by knocking into it when they scrap. So we have to set rules: no couch scrapping, no kitchen scrapping, no scrapping on my lap! However, they play with each other all the time and I don't have to wrestle with either one. _*We never experienced the shark attacks from the puppy either, my poor older one got the brunt of that! *_We're just now working on walking both together, but the older one teaches the younger one I've noticed.
> 
> Just be prepared for the playing chaos is all. The puppy never lets the older one out of his sight, so if the older one is calm/with you, the puppy will probably most likely be with you as well and you can watch over him/her more.
> 
> It's double the fun, love, trouble!!! Go for it!!!!


yep, we noticed that too


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Einspanner - the pull of another smoothy was just too great, and the rest of the family wanted another smooth, so I was outvoted :'(
Almost made it to the dark side, but for now I will just have to admire from afar. 
Maybe one day......


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

harrigab said:


> ... I can't ever see me having less than 2 again


Carefully phrased so as to not exclude 3 or more. Yes?


----------



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the wonderful replies! It is fantastic to hear such overwhelmingly positive experiences with having two Vs! It is great to hear that it really is true about the older dog helping "train" the younger. 

I am planning to wait until after my prelims for my PhD are done this May, so I can dedicate as much time as possible to the new pup. Plus then Roka will be over 2 and hopefully even more settled, but it sure is going to be a long wait.

I'll put in a deposit later this week for Roka's breeder's spring/summer litter ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Bob said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > ... I can't ever see me having less than 2 again
> ...


you don't miss a trick Bob ...why do you think I'm keeping Elvis intact ha ha , pick of the litter in a couple of years time as long as all hip/eye test scores are good and restrictions are lifted on his breeding.


----------



## ghentheath (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a 9 year old girl and a 14 month old male. I just regret waiting as long as we did- although we also have a 7 year old son. My pup is a little much for my old girl, but she definately enjoys playing with him- when she wants too! I wish we had gotten the pup 2 years ago- life for all would have been much easier


----------



## Jazzdog (Dec 22, 2011)

We are about 4 weeks away from getting our second boy. Cooper is now almost 4 yrs old so we decided to retake the plunge.

Question, is it that important to introduce them on neutral ground? Will a 4 year old really be that intimidated by an 8 week old puppy? We want to take Coop with us when we pick up the pup, but are worried it might cause chaos on the way home from the breeder in the car.

Also, will 2 V's running around cause an exponential increase in my wine consumption?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Also, will 2 V's running around cause an exponential increase in my wine consumption?


Yes but drink it out of a paper cup. I can't imagine only one.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> > Also, will 2 V's running around cause an exponential increase in my wine consumption?
> 
> 
> Yes but drink it out of a paper cup. I can't imagine only one.


Pour one glass of wine, and place the bottle in the freezer.
Once the glass is empty, just drink the remainder straight from the bottle.

I had to edit because that's my secret to a 3 V household.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Jazzdog said:


> ... Also, will 2 V's running around cause an exponential increase in my wine consumption?


Yes - that's another good reason for getting another pup. <G>

Bob


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Pour one glass of wine, and place the bottle in the freezer.

Hahaha. Yep. Place the bottle right next to the frozen stuffed Kong treats for keeping the pups occupied!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

IDK about wine consumption, but you might find yourself smiling exponentially more!

No, do not bring older bro to pick up baby. It's stressful enough to leave the pack and the den and sibs without the added stress of meeting the older bro. If the breeder allows, you can bring the older one for a visit before he comes home to meet him, but otherwise they can meet in the kitchen or outside. Remember it's a stressful event for both, so keep it happy with lots of treats and that silly, happy voice we all use when we want things to go well and we're a bit terrified ourselves...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I would be a 2 v person in a heart beat... except I had my Bloodhound first, and she is a " Piece of Work"
I dog sit "Max" ( Maxim Velocity) quite a bit, so I feel like I have 2, we play together 2-3 times a week so I get my multi- V fix. 
I would even be up for the three of them on a life-time plan if Max's Mom would ever part with him ( Not Likely)
I just Love these Nut Ball Crazy Lovable Red Cuddle bug balls of ENERGY!!!!!


----------

